# my $200 startcraft project



## goblin79 (Feb 26, 2012)

hay uall ive been learking for a few days looking for ideas for my boat i got a sratcraft seafare 14 ft that i got for 200 bucks i think im just going to go simple on it as i got 2 kids and a wife heres some pix before i power washed it ill get spme more asap i got the moter for fixing a guys heatpump so i got bout 150 bucks in it its a 92 6hp how do you thing it will do with 4 of us and gear


----------



## great white (Feb 26, 2012)

That 6hp should push you around ok.

I doubt if it will get the boat on plane though.

I've got a Johnson 8Hp on my 12 footer and it will get it on plane, but not by a lot. 

Here's my dad (in his better days) planing it across the harbor:






Your 'rude is the same as my Johnson. Same family that is. Mine just has another 2 hp.

At 6hp, 14 feet, 2 adults and 2 kids you're probably going to push water.

Still, for putting around with the kids and the missus on a lake, it'll be fine.

Make sure you have oars just in case.

Is your transom sitting on the trailer supports or is it just above them? It looks like your transom is unsupported in the pictures on that trailer.

If it isn't touching, you're going to want to adjust them so they hold the transom. 

while it won't fall apart today )or even tomorrow), an unsupported transom can eventually damage the hull while sitting on the trailer. 

All the weight of the outboard comes down on it and the road bumps/vibration just makes it worse....


----------



## atuck593 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a 1971 Starcraft Seafarer and I picked up a 9.5 Evinrude for it. With the added weight of the floor and just me (225lbs) it wouldn't plane out the boat. So I highly doubt that with no extra weight and 4 people it will plane for you. I mean don't get me wrong I am sure the motor will push the boat no problem it's just that you won't be breaking any speed records.


----------



## goblin79 (Feb 26, 2012)

well im done for the day got all my wood changed on my seats to my suprise i though i just had dry storage under the mid seat but its a livewell (sweet)
and got most of the old paint striped


----------



## goblin79 (Feb 26, 2012)

im good with no speed records it is setting full on the tralor also im done with the insides for now i just used some 1x12s i already had not going to finsh them eather getting some hemlock cut for my transome and seats then ill stain and poly it got a trip next month just needed to get it ready going to use that alum primer from rustolum and rattle can it flat od green


----------



## Bigkat650 (Feb 26, 2012)

I would guess about 10-12mph at WOT, and probably not getting on plane unless you have a little wind at your back and essentially no gear. It would be just fine to get you to your favorite fishing hole, just won't be a speed demon. A 15-25hp would be about ideal on that boat, and would get it moving 20-28mph.

Heck of a buy at $200, and that motor you said you got for $150? If it runs as well as it looks, that's a great pick-up at that price too.


----------



## goblin79 (Feb 26, 2012)

i probly dont have 150 in teh moter had 80 bucks in parts + my labor took bout hour to fix it ive not even paied for teh boat yet lol its a buddy of mines im paying him 2 easy instalments of 100 bucks its not been taged sence 04 so i got to get it on teh water and see if it has any leaks but it does hold rain water really well when i frist seen it it had water almost up to the seats


----------



## bigrog61 (Feb 26, 2012)

Goblin79- It is going to be a great fishing boat,i am doing a sixteen that looks alot like yours. Those old starcrafts are tanks. Who cares how fast your goin as long as you get out and have fun with the family! I went and bought some parker duck boat paint in dead marsh brown gonna camo it. Good luck with it. I think the olive drab idea is good not alot of money and when you scratch it pull out the can and you got a eay fix.


----------



## goblin79 (Feb 29, 2012)

well i got my lights on yesterday and barrel test my moter also it done good so i figured id lake test it today i hauled it to the lake backed it in and unhooked it from the trailer while my wife was watching from the ramp lol she wouldn't get on it with me for the first time on the lake so i started it up and took off took about 5 Min's to test it it don't leak and ran really well it did sorta plane out with just me and no gear literally i didn't have a paddle, life jacket or fire ext but it all went good till i got back on the road home and had a blow out lucky i hadn't taken both spairs out just 1 so all in all had a good day ill get some pix with the lights tomarro it stormed all day here


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 1, 2012)

goblin79 said:


> well i got my lights on yesterday and barrel test my moter also it done good so i figured id lake test it today i hauled it to the lake backed it in and unhooked it from the trailer while my wife was watching from the ramp lol she wouldn't get on it with me for the first time on the lake so i started it up and took off took about 5 Min's to test it it don't leak and ran really well it did sorta plane out with just me and no gear literally i didn't have a paddle, life jacket or fire ext but it all went good till i got back on the road home and had a blow out lucky i hadn't taken both spairs out just 1 so all in all had a good day ill get some pix with the lights tomarro it stormed all day here


Any more pics?


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Mar 2, 2012)

That 6hp won't move you very fast. Trust me, I have one on my 12'. It's ok for me alone, and that's even an optimistic view when I am motoring up stream. When my wife and kids are with me it's even slower yet. I would get a bigger motor when you get a chance.


----------



## goblin79 (Mar 3, 2012)

ill get some pix tomarro if ts not snowing 

im looking for a 25 but not had any luck yet


----------



## goblin79 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well I got some paint on it heres a pic


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 14, 2012)

That's a nice looking blue. What paint did you use?


----------



## wlshafor (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome boat for $200 nice score! Looking good on the restore love the colors.


----------



## goblin79 (Mar 16, 2012)

Its some house paint I had id say it Wont last long


----------



## great white (Mar 18, 2012)

goblin79 said:


> Well I got some paint on it heres a pic



Looks very close to the blue on my springbok:


----------

